# suggestions for my link turn, Thanks!



## Guest (Dec 8, 2008)

maclion said:


> This is my third day. Try to linking turn.
> Heel side turn is not good, I can feel lots of skidding and bleeding speed. For toe side turn, sometimes I can feel the whole edge is engaged and turn very smoothly (I know it is far from carving, but much better than my heel side turn). Any suggestions? Do I need more edge angle for my heel side turn? How? Do I lean back (uphill) to much?
> BTW. I use k2 anagram. Is this bad board for beginner. Is FLOW the Team is better?
> 
> Here is video: YouTube - snowboard beginner, link turn (skidded turn)


i saw the vid, try to bend your knies , it will give you more stability and you will sense your
board better = you will wen you are almost skiddin...
great tip try to point with your right hand to your nose and your left hand to your tail (if your goofy)
to initiate the turn , go straight down the hill , when going strait down point with your right arm to where
you want to go , tis way you will take cleaner turns and prevent the skiddin...
just keep practising and in no time you will be able to carve like it is nothing!!!
1) bend your kniees 2) arm trick 3) be more relaxed ,don't stand to stif


----------



## maclion (Oct 22, 2008)

Thanks, I will try to bent more and follow other tips this weekend.

Another question: I alway turn my head in one direction which makes my neck very sore. Do I always need to look over my shoulder, or just check occasionally?


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2008)

maclion said:


> Thanks, I will try to bent more and follow other tips this weekend.
> 
> Another question: I alway turn my head in one direction which makes my neck very sore. Do I always need to look over my shoulder, or just check occasionally?


always look over your shoulder, if you turn your upper body= bad habit
just don't turn your head completly 90% just a little zo you can see where you are going...
but if you turn your head to the direction you want to go , your body will folow.
also your neck could be sore by being to stressed , try losen up
if you fall don't twitch but be like a sack of potatoes, in the vid you fall like a piece of wood
it hurts more your way


----------



## max_tm (Dec 7, 2008)

You're definitely off to a good start: you're taking your time to make nice symmetrical turns instead of most people's "jam out the back leg" attempt at turning when they're first starting out. Something I would say to expand on falconis' suggestions of bending your knees and being relaxed is that you could start getting better board peformance through *flexion* and *extension*. I'll try to explain: You can apply pressure to your board by bending the knees and pressing your feet using your ankles and toes, this is called flexion. You can alleviate pressure from your board by straightening your legs (slowly!) and taking the pressure off of your toes/heels, that's called extension. By flexing while in the turn and extending before changing edges and making the next turn (it would be tough to get the next turn going without extending!) you'll be able to control your speed on steeper pitches and generally make your riding more solid. Something to be said about flexion and extension though is that it needs to be constant and fluid: you should always be in motion up and down over your board, either flexing into a turn or extending out of it.


----------



## maclion (Oct 22, 2008)

I like:thumbsup: your explanation of the "flexion and extention", I can figure out the picture now! Before, I'm not very clear why people always say 'bent your knees ', 'flex and extend' things. Now, I got them. Thanks, Max and Falconis.



max_tm said:


> You're definitely off to a good start: you're taking your time to make nice symmetrical turns instead of most people's "jam out the back leg" attempt at turning when they're first starting out. Something I would say to expand on falconis' suggestions of bending your knees and being relaxed is that you could start getting better board peformance through *flexion* and *extension*. I'll try to explain: You can apply pressure to your board by bending the knees and pressing your feet using your ankles and toes, this is called flexion. You can alleviate pressure from your board by straightening your legs (slowly!) and taking the pressure off of your toes/heels, that's called extension. By flexing while in the turn and extending before changing edges and making the next turn (it would be tough to get the next turn going without extending!) you'll be able to control your speed on steeper pitches and generally make your riding more solid. Something to be said about flexion and extension though is that it needs to be constant and fluid: you should always be in motion up and down over your board, either flexing into a turn or extending out of it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)

max_tm said:


> You're definitely off to a good start: you're taking your time to make nice symmetrical turns instead of most people's "jam out the back leg" attempt at turning when they're first starting out. Something I would say to expand on falconis' suggestions of bending your knees and being relaxed is that you could start getting better board peformance through *flexion* and *extension*. I'll try to explain: You can apply pressure to your board by bending the knees and pressing your feet using your ankles and toes, this is called flexion. You can alleviate pressure from your board by straightening your legs (slowly!) and taking the pressure off of your toes/heels, that's called extension. By flexing while in the turn and extending before changing edges and making the next turn (it would be tough to get the next turn going without extending!) you'll be able to control your speed on steeper pitches and generally make your riding more solid. Something to be said about flexion and extension though is that it needs to be constant and fluid: you should always be in motion up and down over your board, either flexing into a turn or extending out of it.


this is good advice. try keeping a count in your head (or even say it out loud) as you flex into a turn and extend out of a turn: 1-2-3, 1-2-3. have somebody watch you and see if you're flexing and extending in the same phase of each turn each time.

alasdair


----------



## maclion (Oct 22, 2008)

awesome! So detailed!

I do notice my leaning problem by comparing my vid with yours. 

Can't wait to try these tips this weekend.

Thank you so much, wolf!



Snowolf said:


> Okay, I watched your video. This is great! I wish more people would provide video; it helps us instructors work on our movement analysis which I find one of the more difficult things when preparing for the cert 2!
> 
> So, here we go, here is my assessment.
> 
> ...


----------

